# lipo charger suggestion



## scooter7975 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ive been out of the hobby for over 10years. I'm now getting my kids involved and I'm a little overwhelmed by the lipo technology. Im looking for a high quality lipo charger/balancer. Im interested in the FMA 10s. Are they quality or is there better? Money is no issue. Also I need a solid power supply suggestion. Thanks


----------



## C43GO (Sep 26, 2007)

Many of hte guys I know use either the Duratrax ice or team checkpoint chargers and hte team check point balancer. they have a fool proof setup so that you don't over charge them


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

I been using the Hyperion 610i They list for $169 but there are other models from hyperion that are cheaper.

I bought this one so that what ever the battery I can just about charge it. The balancer is built in and is about the most accurate there is on the market. Also, this will charge up to 10A so that is a decent fast charge for Lead batts. One feature that I bought this for is upgradeable firmware so if the battery tech changes, just upload the new firmware and it can be linked with another 610i to have up to 500W of charge power and 12S LiPO count.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

....I've been hearing you CAN overcharge w/ the checkpoint...anyone know?


----------



## scooter7975 (Apr 30, 2008)

*trailranger.....*

I looked at the 610i. I like its many features and I'm embarrassed to say that most of its greek to me. Is it somewhat idiot proof in the beginning? If all the parameters are set correctly in the beginning can I save it as a profile? This way my wife can operate it with little difficulty. Also, do you ever run it off a power supply and if so, which one? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I have been using both the FMA Cellpro and the BallancePro HD. I have had the CellPro for over 2 years and use it all the time. The BalancePro I have had about 18 months. Never had a second worth of problem with either. FMA is in the USA and has great customer service. You can reach them by phone if you have a problem or a question.

The thing that I like about the FMA chargers is with the USB Interface Module, you can look at charging parameters such as capacity, internal resistance.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Well as for ease of use... I give it a 7 out of 10 and you may have to download the manual. My charger was the first batch, and the manual was only available online at the time. The mode and charge method is similar to the ICE so I didn't even download the manual until just recently.

If you cells are standard LiPO's, no biggie just adjust the battery type to LiPO then capacity and the settings are automatic. After that, the settings are stored in the model number. 

Adaptors are cheap too. Hyperion has $6 adaptors for each of the plug types. Each adaptor will do 2S, 3S, 4S, 5S and 6S of that tap style. So at the most you would ever need to own is just 4 adaptors.









Here is a list of the four main tap connectors.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I don't know anyone personally who has a Hyperion, But I haven't read any negative about them. Seems like a great charger!


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

If you have a CE turbo 35, BL or GFX I hear once you get them upgraded they work really nice for the Lipos, just need a balancer


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi ..... Does anybody know what balancer works well with the GFX ???
Thanks


----------



## Hudson Hornet ! (Nov 21, 2007)

to anyone who would like to know, orion, duratrax, and great planes are all coming out with new state of the art lipo chargers this summer. thought you would like to know!


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

Hmm, what is state of the art?


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

This balancer works well with most of the LiPo chargers I have seen.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXTSA5

didn't mean for this to come from tower the only link I could really find

DJ


----------



## Hudson Hornet ! (Nov 21, 2007)

Wait till they come out this summer and see for yourself!


----------



## gndprx (Aug 30, 2006)

eupracer said:


> This balancer works well with most of the LiPo chargers I have seen.
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXTSA5
> 
> ...


That's the same balancer as the Hyperion LBA10 and about a half dozen others. Yes it's good and will get job done. The ThunderPower and AstroFlight Blinky are other popular choices.


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

what does a lipo balencer do?


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I think this is what he might be referring to. 

http://www.duratrax.com/caraccys/dtxp4230.html


----------



## racerj3 (Feb 25, 2008)

swtour said:


> ....I've been hearing you CAN overcharge w/ the checkpoint...anyone know?



With the checkpoints, or at least with mine you CAN charge a lipo at 2c, but thats about it. Its not like you can charge a 3200mah lipo at 10-amps or anything.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

The Onyx or Triton ZX is hardly state of the art, the onyx are underpowered , and neither are balance chargers. Hobby service seems to be behind the times again.

Although I haven't jumped on the "balance" charger bandwagon , it sems that's what eveyone else wants in a charger.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

The Hyperion 610i that I have been using works great. The built in LBA-10 balancer will balance the pack as I charge so no need to wait 15 for the pack to equalize before chraging.

Also, the chrager will allow up to 2C charge rates or 10A total. Some of the newer LiPO's are allowing 2C charge rates so that may be something to consider when buying a 30C 3200 Orion Pack or a 10,000mah pack for your 1/8 Brushless Buggy Conversions.


----------



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2003)

racerj3 said:


> With the checkpoints, or at least with mine you CAN charge a lipo at 2c, but thats about it. Its not like you can charge a 3200mah lipo at 10-amps or anything.


Actualy you can over charge them if you charge on NIHM on the Ice charger. a freind of mine did this not on purpose and the cells swelled up but no explosion. it was up to 9 volts.


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

trailranger said:


> Well as for ease of use... I give it a 7 out of 10 and you may have to download the manual. My charger was the first batch, and the manual was only available online at the time. The mode and charge method is similar to the ICE so I didn't even download the manual until just recently.
> 
> If you cells are standard LiPO's, no biggie just adjust the battery type to LiPO then capacity and the settings are automatic. After that, the settings are stored in the model number.
> 
> ...



Will the multi-adapter the comes with the 610i work with the SMC 3200 LiPo packs ? Or do you need one of the other multi-adapters ?? If so -- which one ?


Thx.!


----------

